# Replace Your 2.5L Valve Cover or Buy a $20 PCV Diaphragm Repair Kit or Two and Still Be Ahead



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The CEL went off on the 2.5L triple white vert earlier this month. Simultaneously we get a coupon from the selling VW dealer for a free CEL read and estimate. After a visual inspection under the bonnet it's easy to hear a vacuum leak. I pulled off the engine cover and immediately saw it was the PCV on the valve cover. Put it all back together and dropped it off at the dealer to have the trans and a valet key issue looked into.

Surprise! VW doesn't make just the PCV replacement. They only sell it along with a new $125-$200 plastic valve cover (# 07K103469L). The dealer graciously offered to replace it for just a little over $500 including labor. I thanked them for the free code read, diagnosis and estimate and told them to move on and leave it for now. 

After getting home and seeing what all solutions were on the Vortex, I'm stoked. Dorman 917-064 PCV Diaphragm Repair Kit for Volkswagen about $20. The dealer calls and said that the extended warranty company wants the CEL cleared before repairing the transmission. I told them I'll be right in. I pulled PCV off the old cover and snapped on the new one in about 5 minutes. I went up to the service advisor and said the cars all fixed. It was this ripped diaphragm in the PCV. Please call the extended warranty advisor (TPA) back out and let him know the cars fixed.

Fast forward about 8 business days and the SA called and said the TPA could not duplicate the trans issue where it's slipping. Your cars is ready for pick up. Dodged the bullet on this one with the repair kit. I bought two because it's a VW. It took the vendor on eBay (3guysautoparts) 6 days to deliver it including a weekend. The ebay site promised 2 day delivery. Ordered another one on Amazon and it arrived in two days with $4 two day delivery. Buy these before you need them. They're weren't stocked locally. Avoid the noid and keep one of these handy if you have a 2.5L.

http://www.amazon.com/Dorman-917-06...7-064+PCV+Diaphragm+Repair+Kit+for+Volkswagen

or 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...=PCV+Valve+Diaphragm+Dorman+917-064+&_sacat=0


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, that is a affordable solution from Dorman; online is the best price but your local autozone or orielly's are both Dorman dealers, they should be able to order them for you as well. 

So, what are you going to do about the transmission? Are you still having problems? Why didn't your extended warranty cover the pcv/valve cover problem? 

I think; it might be time for you to at least buy a inexpensive VW compatible code reader; look on amazon.com for a "vag scanner", many are less then $30 and that way you can read your own trouble codes. The higher end options are the Foxwell NT500 and the Ross Tech VCDS factory VW level solution.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It's deff time to get a scan tool. For the past decade we never needed one. The Corrado g60 is OBD exempt and master tech who worked on the allroad at Audi of Mission Viejo is so damn good it's like he made the car himself.

The service contract didn't cover the PCV valve unfortunately. On a different note, I like the tech's at Capistrano VW that service the car, but the service writer and service managers are weasels. It didn't used to be like that. Regardless, after I replaced the PCV the tech couldn't get the transmission to duplicate the slip a gear issue. They did discover the car has oil leaking from vac pump. I knew that was coming as soon as I saw that USP/Spulen had a vacuum pump delete kit for $99. 

That vac pump leak seemed to get past them when the car was sold to us. No biggie though the delete kit has been added to the to do list on the car. http://www.uspmotorsports.com/downloads/SE-095-Instructions.pdf










Vacuum pump brought up something else on NewBeetle.org ([SUP]clickie green vmg button[/SUP] ) in regards to the PZEV version of the 2.5L motor, which this is. Any other emissions related issues on the car will be covered for 15/150K miles

"Dear Mr. xyz,

Thank you for speaking with me regarding the Partial Zero Emissions Vehicles (PZEV) portion of the Federal Emissions warranty.

A PZEV is equipped to meet special emission regulations in California, New York, Massachusetts, Maine, Connecticut, Rhode Island and Pennsylvania. All of the PZEV vehicles carry an extended emission warranty above and beyond the regular California emissions warranty. The warranty is for 15 years or 150,000 miles, whichever occurs first from the original in-service date. It is valid in all 50 states and is applicable to subsequent owners.

The additional warranty parameters apply to a percentage of vehicles depending on model year and registration factors. A PZEV would need to be certified for sale in California and first registered in a California emissions state or currently registered in a California emissions state.

I hope this information has been helpful to you. If you have additional questions, please feel free to contact me again through our Customer CARE Center, available Monday through Friday 8 AM to 6 PM, local time, at (800) 822-8987 or by email through the “Contact Us” page of our website."


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Because of the known issues with these transmissions; I would look for a second opinion and get a scan tool, so you can document trouble codes related to the transmission and possible failure modes, related to it. The VCDS Ross Tech is the best one out there and is the industry standard, even at the $250-$350 range that it costs; it could end up saving you thousands of dollars that a transmission might end up costing you, if they refuse or end up not fixing it over the duration of your extended warranty. How much longer; does your warranty cover your car? The odds of their being a problem are high; the valve bodies, are a known issue and many have them replaced with good results but that doesn't eliminate the possibility of other deeper issues as well. Because of the nature of automobile diagnostics, the flat rate system these days; many VW dealers, are not competent enough to correctly diagnose and repair Volkswagens. It also; couldn't hurt to get a second opinion; at a different Volkswagen dealer, if that is a option in your area. By getting VCDS; you would have a tool in your arsenal, to prove/document that the car is telling you. This would show; that there are legitimate repair problems, that need attending to. This would help reinforce your warranty claims. It would be showing both the service dept. and the warranty company, in a very legitimate way, what needs to be repaired on the car. My personal experience with Volkswagen dealerships; have been plagued with incompetence and a long history of not fixing things; even to the point of NEVER getting things repaired under the FACTORY warranty. Some issues; were NEVER resolved and now, many years later... armed with VCDS, I have fixed them myself! :banghead: Unfortunately, at the time; I did not have a VW scan tool; to be able to show the VW dealer that the car was throwing a code, every time I was having a problem. You cannot have too much ammunition; to get people, to fix what they cannot or do not care to resolve. Your car may not be throwing a trouble code; related to the valve body but it would be in your best interest, to have this tool and information to force the issue, get the full benefit of your warranty and get the work done, that you have have paid for! :wave: It is sad; that many of us, have to get involved in the repair of our cars, in the warranty period (factory or extended) but because of the sophistication of cars these days... you need tools to back up your claims and a persistent attitude and not give up.... to gain the full benefit of the warranty you pay for. Keep us informed; on your problems and we will do our best to help! Get the repairs you deserve and lets get your car fixed! eace:

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS.html


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Funny your mentioning that there needs to be documentation. You and I know that but the SW got all bent when I started reading through all the ppwk they wanted me to sign for. I was told to sign the 1st page of each stack of papers. When I began to read through the larger stack that had the internal repair orders the SW told me there's no need to read that since "all the info in that pack is in the other pack".

I smiled and said oh don't worry about it. One has ten pages and the other has two. Since I'm signing both, isn't a good idea to review them? The SW seemed amazed I wanted to see what diagnostic codes were brought up. He kept pushing me to hurry so I told him to just burn me a copy of the two pages with the VAG codes. Maybe you can get something more than I can. IT looks like the sheets referenced that all the codes are cleared and I don't know if the orig codes they scanned are still on the pages.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

This is why; many dealerships, can keep so many owners in the dark. If you don't have your own ability to access codes; then they can clear them and send you on your way. In that case; you NEVER knew what the codes were to begin with and they never told you what they were either, so you are at their mercy. Many codes; will NOT make the check engine light come on! NOTE: "0 malfunction detected"; on the reports. This is where the power of VCDS lies; it is basically, a clone of the factory VW 1552 scan tool that they use at the dealership! I cannot tell you; how many times, my VW dealer did not repair my problems and just kept saying "works according to manufacturers specifications". Which, while good for their warranty documentation to get their hours paid for; has NO meaning, when the problem is never resolved or repaired. :banghead:

You might want to post the problems you are having; in the transmission portion of this site. I would assume; you have the 09G DSG transmission? :screwy: 

The two pages above; show no trouble codes, which actually doesn't mean anything! Many have said; the valve body can still be messed up and not throw any codes. How much longer; does your warranty coverage have left? 

I would start gathering your documentation and possibly, get a second opinion from another VW dealership or VW specialist. To fight this type of issue; may require some work on your end and proving, replicating the issue maybe a challenge. If VCDS; did pick up some trouble codes, related to the transmission you could print the scans and it shows many things: scan date, VIN #, present mileage, factory VW trouble codes, computer module part numbers, etc.; that would be excellent documentation to bolster your warranty claims. eace:

PS: that USP Motorsports pump delete kit; looks interesting! I haven't worked allot on the 2.5L but looks like a affordable option, compared to the failure prone pump?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Great work framing everything into perspective. I'm really at their mercy since they're keeping all the cards under the table. I'm going to get the higher end code reader. I look forward to getting access to see what's really going on prior to dropping off the car at this dealer. I already looked into taking it into Audi of Mission Viejo. Unfortunately they said that VW just took away their diagnostic equipment that allows them to program the TCM.

I've tried to short cut the entire BS sitch from Capistrano VW and go to the Audi dealer. They wont work on it. I've got another buddy who's a master Audi tech. I'll have him do the work I can't get to or don't have time to do in the future. The warranty is 2YR/24K. The troubling thing with the dealer I just picked up the car from is the SW initially stated the trans control unit is bad, then it turned into a possible valve body solenoid sticking. The ext war Co would not even test drive the car w/o the PCV CEL issue being corrected. That was a smart call by the TPA. Geting that issue fixed prior to working on the trans makes sense. I popped a $20 part in, the tech clears the codes and now it's all fixed?

The VW dealer gave a lovely story with a happy outcome, but all the facts are missing. What initially led the tech to the TCU and then the valve body? You're correct, where are those codes? Regardless my ass is covered on the power train til 7-3-2016 or 105624 miles.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

IF you willing to spend the money; I would invest in the Ross Tech VCDS solution! If you get the the VCDS License with HEX-USB+CAN Unlimted VIN (All VAG); it will cover ALL Volkswagens, Audis on the road today and those into the future. This is the setup; I have had for 7 years and it is a solid system with excellent support! They have call in support over the phone and now a excellent forum for verified owners of the product. I have posted some detailed coding questions; they were VERY responsive and were patient, worked with me... worked through the coding of my speedo cluster for my 02 New Beetle! Taking it to the VW dealer and having them do the coding, milage transfer, key matching etc., would have been very expensive! The VCDS software is upgraded consistently (easy upgrading through the program, web downloads) and the upgrades are for LIFE and without any added cost! This is unheard of in the pro repair industry! VCDS, is the best investment; I have ever made for a tool for working on my Volkswagen and frankly, my car would not be on the road right now, without it! eace:

The prices range from $250 for less coverage or $350 for full coverage of all VW/Audi cars. 

http://store.ross-tech.com/

Check out this .pdf; showing which kits cover which cars: 

http://www.ross-tech.net/VCDS/download/VCDSCompatibilityCharts.pdf

When your car goes out of warranty; you will need VCDS anyway! Based upon what service you have access to; you probably need it, to take full advantage of your extended warranty! 

Knowledge is POWER! Now, you will be able to see; behind the curtain! :laugh:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

So true! Can't wait to get it on the next moment the dough is in my hand. Sound like the way to program the rear fog light on 07 NB too.

Thanks for all the help man!!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

No problem; keep us posted, as your troubleshooting, VCDS acquisition/testing and repair process, progresses! Lets fix this thing! eace:


----------

